# Cleaning Out My Back Storage..cheap Junk And Local Only..



## bikesnbuses (Jun 12, 2016)

These are mine if anyone in the RI/CT/MA areas interested..Thanks!
http://providence.craigslist.org/bik/5632160754.html


----------



## Jeff54 (Jun 12, 2016)

You realize of course, That Schwinn scrambler, (1982 Thrasher) the bridge across the top and bottom bar to head post, That's the frame the BMX kids are hot on. right? And ya got a pair of heavy duty 20" s-2 rims to go with it? dang. Please deposit $40 bucks in my tip bucket, tks. [grin] http://bmxmuseum.com/bikes/schwinn/85743


----------



## jkent (Jun 12, 2016)

I'll take the Scrambler if your interested in shipping. I can PP the funds right now.
Let me know.
JKent


----------



## partsguy (Jun 16, 2016)

That Scrambler is worth more than $10 man!


----------



## bikesnbuses (Jun 23, 2016)

OK..anyone local interested??


----------



## bikesnbuses (Jun 27, 2016)

OK,the Schwinn Scrambler is sold..But in its place(For the one price for all deal) is this 50s 24" Huffy.. The tires are dead..dont get excited Silver King guys...


----------



## bikesnbuses (Jul 3, 2016)

All bike but the Huffy are sold!


----------

